# healing



## teachgrl (Sep 7, 2012)

I am feeling positive, right now anyway. I have something absolutely amazing to look forward to and my children are doing really well. I don't want to jinx it, but I think the future isn''t as scary as it seemed a few weeks ago.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

so glad to hear that, its always great to be in a good place


----------



## teachgrl (Sep 7, 2012)

I need to really appreciate those good days...today I am feeling sad and missing being with someone. I am much better than I was in the beginning, but...


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just the mere acknowledgement that those good days happen, helps me tremendously when I have the downer days.
I hope all of them become good days for you.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

BTW, I'd just about kill to hold a woman who loved me, close to me again. I dont know how long it would take to release the embrace.


----------



## teachgrl (Sep 7, 2012)

Shooboomafoo said:


> BTW, I'd just about kill to hold a woman who loved me, close to me again. I dont know how long it would take to release the embrace.


I totally understand that...missing arms around me so much today...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I get the missing the embraces thing. I just try to embrace those close to me as much as I can and be sure to recognize when I can return that to someone close to me some time in the future


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It will get better in time....just as it has. There will be weak/down moments that surprise you. 

I am glad that you are seeing the light!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm glad you're doing well! Divorce is like the ocean. You gotta ride the waves good or bad. I hope you have some good rides coming up.


----------

